# Heineken Double Magnum- Me Wants



## peas_and_corn (17/11/08)

While at the LHBS, I spotted a bottle. It was a Heineken double magnum- a 3L emptly bottle made out of thick, crazy heavy glass and covered with the word 'heineken'. Below is a pic of someone taking advantage of such a large bottle-






However, the problem- he wants $15 for what is essentially an empty bottle. Ouch. Apparently they aren't sold but rather given away as part of promotions etc etc. So, where could I get one for a little less? I'm always searching for bigger bottles for party bringing usage, and one of these would be great


----------



## raven19 (17/11/08)

Garage Sales, Recycled depots, evilbay maybe?

For $15, he should've thrown in that pinstripe suit too! :icon_cheers: (noting still that the suit is not related to the bottle in question...)


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/08)

Well, that's of no-one I have ever met- it's a random photo I found on the net.


----------



## Kai (17/11/08)

Is that like two magnum bottles, or a jeroboam?


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/08)

...yes?


----------



## Doogiechap (17/11/08)

*From eBay:*
DUVEL Belgium Beer "Jeroboam 3 L." Limited Edition 2008

:icon_drool2:


----------



## James L (17/11/08)

could always see how much they'll sell them new..

http://www.cospak.com.au/productdetails.asp?ProductID=13400


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/08)

Ooh, expensive but nice...


----------



## Dave86 (17/11/08)

Not that it's for sale, but I have an empty double magnum that was once full of leffe blonde sitting in my garage. One day I'll get around to getting a cork and cage and refilling it


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/08)

>http://www.cospak.com.au/productdetails.asp?ProductID=13400



Item Number : SG8007335
Description : 3 Litre JEROBOAM CARREE CHAM GRN
Pack Quantity : 224
Product Availability : Buy In
Neck Finish: Crown Seal
Height mm: 474.3
Diameter mm: 133.2


Bulk Buy?


----------



## Interloper (17/11/08)

Dave86 said:


> Not that it's for sale, but I have an empty double magnum that was once full of leffe blonde sitting in my garage. One day I'll get around to getting a cork and cage and refilling it



Leff blonde magnum :icon_drool2: .....what's the story behind that? Anniversary release or something?

totally drooooooling at the thought of that much choice Belgian!


----------



## Dave86 (17/11/08)

Got it as a chrissie pressie xmas before last from SWHBO's old man. Apparently they got them in at first choice (he's a manager there) for christmas sales. Having 3L of leffe blonde to enjoy was fairly awesome, unfotunately I couldn't really drink it all myself so had to share with SWHBO and other house mates!


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/08)

http://www.cospak.com.au/productdetails.asp?ProductID=13400

...actually, the idea of a bulk buy of those bottles sounds quite interesting...


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/11/08)

I actually have a couple of the Heineken Magnums special edition ones for the rugby world cup, one has a jersey on it, I also have a double 3l magnum; all full never opened.

PM me if interested, I'm not giving them away though!
AC


----------



## PostModern (18/11/08)

Wait for Xmas and grab a couple Grolsh 1.5L swingtops. They seem to hit the market semi-regularly around this time of year. Plus, they're swingtop so no need for corks and such, nor even a tirage bell. I have one for party use, as well as a 3L swingtop growler. Great for fills from the keg for spontaneous outings.


----------



## afromaiko (18/11/08)

I received a Dan Murphy catalogue yesterday with some interesting bottles in it, so check your junk mail this week.


----------



## brettprevans (18/11/08)

P&C - this doesnt help you cause im not getting rid of them but I have 2 jeroboams and 3 magnums of heineken. All from when I worked in the bottlo. I use one for my beer and the others are full. all are millenuim branded.

most bottlos have heaps of extras left over after promos. We used to give them away to customers who spend a decent amount of $ or seold them for $5 and put the $ in the xmas drinks fund. see if any other bottlo will sell them to you.

otherswise cospak are great.


----------



## afromaiko (19/11/08)

afromaiko said:


> I received a Dan Murphy catalogue yesterday with some interesting bottles in it, so check your junk mail this week.



Ok, they have what look to be swing top 1.5L Grolsch Magnums for $19.90 ea


----------



## Barramundi (19/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> http://www.cospak.com.au/productdetails.asp?ProductID=13400
> 
> ...actually, the idea of a bulk buy of those bottles sounds quite interesting...




bulk buy might be good but how many of those do you think you need ??would need a few people on board to make it happen


----------



## reg (19/11/08)

Barramundi said:


> bulk buy might be good but how many of those do you think you need ??would need a few people on board to make it happen


What are they worth?
I could be in fo a few.


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/11/08)

I called them for a price- they sell them in 224 packs for $6000, which makes it a little less than $27 per bottle.

A little rich for my tastes...


----------

